# NISMO banner



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

anyone know where i can find a transparent NISMO banner to put on top of front windshield (where that blue tint is on very top of glass)??? want like a silverish-white banner with "NISMO" evenly spread out for '95 sentra


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

check ebay...they may have something...it may not go from side to side but you can center it. ON my old car I had "GO VEGAN" across the front, it had a coupple inch gap on each side bu it was centered and looked nice. IT was also one of those that you put the front down and peel off and only the letters remain.

I have a SENRTA with some tribal shit on the back...not a fan of tribal usually but I kinda liked it.










I used to have a better pic but I took it down..sorry but it'll give you the idea. It was the same as my vegan sticker...put it on there and peel the backing away.


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

ok found one one

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7936636107&category=50449

its 38" long... would that fit the whole windshield

also on yours ur tint is so dark wow... anyways i guess you put it outside?.... is that how they are suppose to be applied??....

i guess i'll get it professionally applied... cant even write in a straight line without lines let alone line it up correctly


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

soccrstar said:


> i guess i'll get it professionally applied... cant even write in a straight line without lines let alone line it up correctly


yes you put them on the out side (DO NOT SCRAPE OVER IT IN THE WINTER!) they are easy to put on also you can use that stuff they spray on behind tint than you can move it around on the wiwdow than once you have it where u want it use a squeegy :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

clean the window (outside) and it lays down on the window. Take a squeegie and get out all the air bubbles (if there are a few small ones left they will come out with time over the heat) Then you pull the backing off slowly, making sure none of the corners come up.

and as pete said watch out durring the winters.


----------

